# Cylinder 4 misfire on the 2.0?



## m_007_711 (May 6, 2007)

*CYLINDER 4 MISFIRE ON THE 2.0? WTF!!!*

My 2.0 is running like crap right now and i keep getting a cylinder 4 misfire code. So far I have done the spark plugs, wire kit, and coil pack and it hasn't made a difference in the misfireing that is happening. What else could it be?


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: CYLINDER 4 MISFIRE ON THE 2.0? WTF!!! (m_007_711)*

injectors


----------



## romero (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: CYLINDER 4 MISFIRE ON THE 2.0? WTF!!! (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_injectors









that is going to be your problem son. trust me i did all of that on my vr6 to. it was a bad injector. just be carefull when you take them out. and clean them all off.


----------



## shredshark (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: CYLINDER 4 MISFIRE ON THE 2.0? WTF!!! (m_007_711)*

Dude, before you spend money on the Injector, check if the Cylinder 4 wire is touching metal or another wire. I had a Cylinder 4 Misfire couple of months ago, turns out that my Spark Plug wire came out of the clip and was touching the Intake Manifold.


----------



## m_007_711 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: CYLINDER 4 MISFIRE ON THE 2.0? WTF!!! (romero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *romero* »_
that is going to be your problem son. trust me i did all of that on my vr6 to. it was a bad injector. just be carefull when you take them out. and clean them all off. 

ok, i'll check it out.


----------



## m_007_711 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: CYLINDER 4 MISFIRE ON THE 2.0? WTF!!! (shredshark)*

nope, wasn't touching metal or another wire. all are in


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: CYLINDER 4 MISFIRE ON THE 2.0? WTF!!! (m_007_711)*

B4 I'd pull the manifold and clean the injectors, I'd be darn sure it wasn't ignition issue...cracked insulator on new plug during install...getting sloppy and smearing some antisieze on the insulator (either innner one or on outside)...these things can cause a brand new plug to misfire!..Defect in #4 wire of your new set...doesn't happen often, but if it does and you go to all the effort to clean injectors and then the misfire is still there...





















you'll be pissed you didn't look one more time at ignition parts!


----------



## m_007_711 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: CYLINDER 4 MISFIRE ON THE 2.0? WTF!!! (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_B4 I'd pull the manifold and clean the injectors, I'd be darn sure it wasn't ignition issue...cracked insulator on new plug during install...getting sloppy and smearing some antisieze on the insulator (either innner one or on outside)...these things can cause a brand new plug to misfire!..Defect in #4 wire of your new set...doesn't happen often, but if it does and you go to all the effort to clean injectors and then the misfire is still there...





















you'll be pissed you didn't look one more time at ignition parts!









already checked that out and swapped the cylinder 4 sparkplug w? another new one, but it did nothing. wires are fine also.


----------



## shredshark (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: CYLINDER 4 MISFIRE ON THE 2.0? WTF!!! (m_007_711)*

I drove 20 mins with my Car misfiring on Cylinder 4, and a couple of days later my Catalytic Converter started rattling. I hope that doesn't happen to you. 

But test your Fuel Injector and Wires, 
A good Fuel Injector gives you a loud buzzing sound, Could be hard to differentiate from the others. It might just not be clean, so add an ounce or two of Lucas Fuel Treatment to your tank. Just a thought. 
You can do the Water Spray Test, let it turn dark and spray some Windex on the the wires and ignition coil. If you see a spark, means that your wire is leaking charge from the wire. 
That's about the only two things I can think of.


----------



## m_007_711 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: CYLINDER 4 MISFIRE ON THE 2.0? WTF!!! (shredshark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shredshark* »_I drove 20 mins with my Car misfiring on Cylinder 4, and a couple of days later my Catalytic Converter started rattling. I hope that doesn't happen to you. 

But test your Fuel Injector and Wires, 
A good Fuel Injector gives you a loud buzzing sound, Could be hard to differentiate from the others. It might just not be clean, so add an ounce or two of Lucas Fuel Treatment to your tank. Just a thought. 
You can do the Water Spray Test, let it turn dark and spray some Windex on the the wires and ignition coil. If you see a spark, means that your wire is leaking charge from the wire. 
That's about the only two things I can think of. 

yeah, prob should've added that i did the O2 sensor also b/c that code was coming up along w/ the cylinder 4 misfire code


----------

